# Online Buying from USA



## Guppy_Madness (Sep 2, 2010)

I want to buy a light from USA just wondering how much taxes do I have to pay when I receive the light here in Canada. The light approx cost US $75 don't know how much tax US is going to take.

Please help.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

It will be delivered to your door and the cost will be the 13% HST. Have that ready in cash for when it arrives. There is no US tax as it is not being sold there.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

You'll also get hit with Brokerage Fees if the delivery is made by FedEx, Purolator or UPS. 
Make sure they ship it via USPS if that's an option.
--
Paul


----------



## Guppy_Madness (Sep 2, 2010)

how much are the Brokerage Fees?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Guppy_Madness said:


> how much are the Brokerage Fees?


It depends on the shipping company and the value of the item. I suggest you contact them for a complete quote.
--
Paul


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Absolutely, if you're buying the light from Aquatraders, make sure you tell them to declare the total amount that you paid for the light, not what its presumably worth. I bought a 48" fixture from them for $109, and when it came a week later, the total taxes/brokerage I had to pay for it ended up being $48! After closer inspection of the importation form, I noticed they had declared the value of the light as being $300. Bottom line is, be VERY careful when buying from the States, especially when it comes to that certain retailer. Before you buy, communicate with the seller and outline your apprehensions about duties/taxes, etc...


----------



## Guppy_Madness (Sep 2, 2010)

Y2KGT said:


> You'll also get hit with Brokerage Fees if the delivery is made by FedEx, Purolator or UPS.
> Make sure they ship it via USPS if that's an option.
> --
> Paul


Would USPS charge less?


----------



## Guppy_Madness (Sep 2, 2010)

Kooka said:


> Absolutely, if you're buying the light from Aquatraders, make sure you tell them to declare the total amount that you paid for the light, not what its presumably worth. I bought a 48" fixture from them for $109, and when it came a week later, the total taxes/brokerage I had to pay for it ended up being $48! After closer inspection of the importation form, I noticed they had declared the value of the light as being $300. Bottom line is, be VERY careful when buying from the States, especially when it comes to that certain retailer. Before you buy, communicate with the seller and outline your apprehensions about duties/taxes, etc...


Thanks for the tip man!


----------



## parrot5 (Jan 6, 2007)

Guppy_Madness said:


> Would USPS charge less?


It was $5 for me. Tax stays the same of course, but the brokerage fees varies. 
On the other hand, if shipped by FedEx EXPRESS or UPS EXPRESS (NOT ground), I believe brokerage fee is waived. Of course HST (and duty,if any) stay the same.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Guppy_Madness said:


> Would USPS charge less?


I have never been charged a Brokerage Fee by USPS. You'll only pay HST and Duty if applicable.
--
Paul


----------



## Guppy_Madness (Sep 2, 2010)

@ parrot5 & Y2KGT

if you guys don't mind would you share here or PM me the amounts of your orders...?

Thanks for your help guys. I am learning so many different things on the fourm due to nice people like you.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

It actually depends on a number of factors it seems. I recently bought an ice maker for my fridge,, 9around $140) from the US, so while there was no duty because it was made in the US, I expected to pay HST plus the $5 collection fee. It came right to my mailbox with no additional fees. I just received 3 phone batteries from California, that cost $20 total, and the amount showing was about $48, and it came right to my mailbox with no additional fees and no HST. Normally, items of $20 or less come through without any additional charges according to the Canada customs site. the post Office charges $5 to collect any HST or duty.


----------



## parrot5 (Jan 6, 2007)

Agree to the above. It depends on your luck (whether customs decide to inspect your parcel) and the shipper (amount declared and product's country of origin). I've had a $300 audio gadget came through to me by USPS untouched, while a $150 musical instrument was dinged with duty and tax and brokerage by UPS, and a $30 video switcher by USPS dinged with tax and handling fee. I'd say a lot of it is luck.


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

Any merchandise over $20 or gift over $60 shipped via USPS should legally be charged $5 brokerage + 13% HST. I've noticed more so in the past year that they rarely enforce this anymore (on the packages I receive), but you should always be prepared in case they do on yours!


----------



## Guppy_Madness (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks Guys


----------

